# Odontomantis planiceps



## Brian Fischer (Sep 18, 2007)

I just got an ooth from Nick not too long ago and it hatched out on Friday. Now I've got about 2 dozen little "ants" running around lol. Here are a couple pics with a semi-decent macro lens.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty cute, good luck! They are really fast runners, so try not to let any out of your sight....I learned the hard way.


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 18, 2007)

lol, yeah, i found that out pretty quickly. Although I haven't lost any yet.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 18, 2007)

They are pretty ravenous eaters though, which is a plus, unlike my Nigerians, who will starve themselves until their abdomens are practically flat before eating, even without molting. People say they are too hard to feed as nymphs.


----------



## Precious (Sep 19, 2007)

They are so beautiful. So many tiny flies.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 19, 2007)

seperate them as soon as possible, as they are highly cannible. Other than that, they are very robust and easy to take care of, and will breed very good for you.


----------

